# Scion's ♥ Heart l Main Roleplaying Thread



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Scion's ♥ Heart Roleplay
*

*Rules*
*
DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU CHARACTER HAS BEEN APPROVED.*

Strictly *no godmodding*. This includes but is not limited to doing what isn't plausible and taking control of others' characters. If you see it happening, then tell me.
*
TURN YOUR SIG OFF WHEN POSTING IN THIS THREAD.
*
Be *nice*. Don't flame/spam otherwise I'll hack you to peices with a spoon.

*Have fun! 


You start off, waking up to a nice, clear day. The SEEDS and RLA are taking applications and holding tryouts against Lady Heleane herself so head to the Military Base in the 8th Heisk District. Xenahort Academy is opening up, so be sure to sign up for it if you want the best education available. It's on Bellmont Avenue, at the 63rd Tyallel District.
*​


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2011)

Orrin leaned up against one of the pillars on the train platform (staying well away from any near platforms nine, ten, _or _eleven; there was a notorious conspiracy that one of those pillars hid the entrance to a secret mage organization, and, while curious, he did not have a death wish. He would investigate eventually) of Rune City's train station, scanning the crowds, looking for his usual targets: The young, the old, and the rich, the stupid, and the new. There more in there, the better. They were usually more susceptible to the ol' tourist trap manuver. He was a bit low on silverite, and was hoping to be able to earn some by showing someone around the city, and cutting their purse meanwhile.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Luna
*_Ribbi!

_The silver, metallic train pulled up to the glossy train station with minutes to spare. Busy commuters rushed off, eager to get to their destination while a girl was last to step off. Dressed in a frilly dress covered with a brown coat and a checked scarf, the girl began walking through to the entrance to the main station, dragging her ebony suitcase behind her. A fluffy white rabbit was tied to the handle, while the girl seemed to be twirling a sort of silver necklace with a small clock on the end in her fingertips. 

"We're _finally_ here Ribbi!" the girl proclaimed as she walked along, her pink sneakers and pearly white tights contrasting to the dull clothing of those around her. "Though I do wonder Ribbi why everyone is so boring! All they do is work-work-work-work and _work_! I bet Oturan would think the same too!"

The girl gently stroked the fluffy white rabbit tied to her suitcase, the one she had named "Rabbi". Not very original, but when you're just 6 you don't get that creative. 
"But now we set off for the wonderful city of Runes! Let's goooo~!" the young girl sped up her pace, heading straight for the gates to the main station. The platform was seperated so that people who hadn't paid for their ticket couldn't enter the station illegally. Just as she was set to stroll through the gates, a man of at least 6 feet in height stepped in her way.


_"I'll be need your ticket lil' lady,"_ he smirked as he held out his gum while chewing on blue bubblegum. 
"A _ticket_? Like a train ticket?" she asked with a confused expression.
_"Yea', a train ticket. Got one?"_
"Just one second ..." she did a short curtsey in respect before turning around and unzipping her suitcase. She clutched on to something-- soft, fluffy and lime green in colour. "Okay ... NOW!" 
Luna shot around, throwing a circular cuddly toy in the shape of a frog at the ticket collector's face before darting through the gates. A childish giggle echoed through the station as she barged past commuters, aiming for the exit.


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2011)

From a little ways away, Orrin watched as a pretty girl of about his age weaved her way through the crowd of people, heading to the large arching entrance of the station. Interested, he slippeed his way discretly through the people, stopping at the arch. When she passed close enough, he grabbed her- one hand over her mouth, so she wouldn't scream, thinking he was a kidnapper or something- and pulled her off to the side, into a side street- an alley, you might say, though not as dirty, dark or evil as a stereotypical alley; Runes City was _very _adament about fighting the negative stereotypes of various streetways. He said quietly into her ear *"Don't scream, unless you want them to find us" *and then let her go, stepping back. He grinned lopsidedly at her, commenting *"You know, it's usually doesn't make a good first impression on the city when you skip out on paying for your train ride- of course, it would've been alot easier to simply jump out onto the tracks and out the station that way, but hey, that's just me.

"So, are you looking for a guide around the city? If so, I'm your man!" *he said, nodding confidently.


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2011)

*Luna
*_Hmm?_

Luna skipped out of the train station, constantly glancing over her back to see if the ticket man was following her. Once she saw he had lost her through the crowds, she let out a small giggle before stroking the fur of her Ribbi. 
"See Ribbi? That's exactly how Anne Mann would do it! I think this is a job we-" Luna was cut off by the feeling of her skin touching another's. A hand was covering her mouth, and she found herself being dragged into an alleyway while she clutched on to her suitcase, not wanting to leave Ribbi. 

*"Don't scream, unless you want them to find us,"* the green-haired boy whispered into her ear before pulling away. *"You know, it's usually doesn't make a good  first impression on the city when you skip out on paying for your train  ride- of course, it would've been alot easier to simply jump out onto  the tracks and out the station that way, but hey, that's just me.

*She took one look at the guy and thought of him as scruffy. He had scruffy green hair, scruffy marks on his face and generally that scruffy feel about him. "You wish for me to jump on the train tracks? Such a thing would be forbidden by Anne Mann! Oh wait, you suggested I should've done that instead? Well it's a lovely day and I love teasing the guards!"


----------



## Chronos (May 22, 2011)

*Caim Nocturn Von Gilgamesh*

*The Boy of Small Wishes: Activate Cosmic Control Gear.*

In the Outskirts of the city, in the fields of The Ilse of Starr, a young man of blonde hair, light blue eyes, that in his hand was implanted a medium sized metallic sphere, is resting on the grassy floor while looking at the floating clouds that followed the course of the wind. This young man is know to some as subject, a experiment to be tested when ever possible, to others he is just a child that lived a grim past, other believe he is just a child in need of attention, yet other think that the boy is just right the way he is. All thought of the boy as something different, yet none knew the boy.

This boy is named Caim, Caim Nocturn Von Gilgamesh, son of the Directors of the Project named: The Cosmic Control Gear or CC-Gear for short. He lived imprisoned inside a room, tested, experimented on. Because he was chosen to wield the CC-Gear prototype. The project was kept secret for future times. During the duration of the project...

"If I'm happy about something... is that all those that experimented on me..."

The boy, once got into a rampage and activated a hidden ability that the CC-Gear had hidden. An ability that would revolutionize the world, change the very existence of worlds way of life. This technique, this ability that it possessed! Countless year of experimentation, countless years of perfecting this weapon.

"...All those that locked me in a room..."

This boy held in his hand the change that the world needed, that the world would hold soon in its grasp! The dream of humanity could finally be accomplished! The ability control time it self! Finally humanity could govern time! So many years of countless research, so many years of experimentation weren't for naught...

Or so they thought.

"...Those that made my childhood a living hell..."

The boy unlock all the abilities... He had destroyed all amount of research, all the data, machinery, billions of dollars of equipment and research were lost in an instant by a boy only in the age of 10. The research was soon called of and the directors along with the child were exiled. The parents... and director of this project were disappointed, shamed, angered. The migrated to The Isles of Starr and bought a home there. 

Four year has past and the boy know as Caim no longer lives in a cage. He is now free to roam the strees and forest of this Isle. He is now a boy of 14 years of age, born in March, 30th 2342. On his dream to witness the art of magic that his beloved grandfather used to tell...

"..Is that... I was able murdered all that caged me in that hell hole of a home." 

Here begins his story​


----------



## Kinzey (May 22, 2011)

*[Orrin]*

Oblivious to Luna's snobbish opinion of him, Orrin laughed, and admitted *"Yeah, I suppose you have a point there. They're fun to mess with. In fact, I know alot of secrets about this city- secret entrances, and such. I've used them to pull pranks on the officials and stuff- senators are really funny, them being such stuff shirts. Kinda like ma dad"*. He nodded afimatively, as if he hadn't said something interesting, like he had said "I had soup for lunch". *"So anyway, want me to show you around the city? For a little Silverite, I'll give you the grand tour!"*


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2011)

*Takuya Cougar| A Foothold in Destiny*

The young man with reddish-brown hair sat on his barstool waiting to get served. The bar scene in the middle of the day was usually an ugly sight, it was your disgusting fatty military dogs and the beaten down neighborhood whores. This was no place for a boy fifteen years of age, but Takuya Cougar was no ordinary boy. He had grown up on the streets and knew some of the harshest realities of the world. He knew what it was like to have to eat from trash cans so not to go hungry, to break into cars and steal money, to sleep on the cold harsh ground. Takuya Cougar was no ordinary boy.

"Ey barkeep!!!Give me a drink!!! One for this little slut right here too!!" The owner of the voice was on the barstool right next to Takuya. He held a rather attractive looking girl by the hair, degrading her and treating her like a dog. Takuya didn't turn to look at the origin of the booming drunken voice that filled the saloon. It was no doubt just an ugly military dog missing his two front teeth and trying to add more girth to his gut. Still Takuya could feel his anger building, the man stank. His breath's stench was a mix of whiskeys and vodkas that commingled with an intense body odor that was the mark of a man who had not showered.

"Please...I don't want a drink. Look you're paying for two hours already. Let's just get it over with. I don't like fraternizing with customers like thi..."

"SHUT YOUR FACE WHORE!!! I PAY YOU SO YOU WILL DO EVERYTHING I TELL YOU TO!!NOW DRINK!!!"Takuya still didn't look over as he heard the man punch the counter and yell at the woman. He didn't like having to hear this kind of the talk but at the same time she was a working girl. They were the types that were use to dealing with belligerent ugly slobs like this one. Takuya continued to sip his ale not paying any mind to what was happening right next to him.

"Look take back your money. You're too drunk and I'm not subjecting myself to lying on my back for two hours so some brute with whiskey dick can be an unsatisfactory customer!!!"Takuya kind of chortled as the woman proceeded to put the RLA member in his place. Now he couldn't help but look over to see the oaf's reaction. The man looked dumbstruck like his puny little mind couldn't comprehend this hooker telling him off, he began to grit his teeth and ball his hands up into big meaty fist. Takuya knew what was about to happen but he wasn't going to do anything. It wasn't his place and he didn't want any trouble with the RLA.

"You mouthy little whore.I am a private in the RLA show some respect!! I'm going to teach you a lesson you never will forget!!!!"He stood up standing at an impressive 6'5 and looking to be in the high 200 to 300 pound range. He towered over the girl who seemed like a child in comparison to this behemoth. He raised his fist and smiled at the girl, his tongue in the spot where his missing two front teeth were. 

_"GOD DAMNIT!!!"_

*CLAP*

The man's fist ran into something hard and metal instead of soft and fleshy. He had a bewildered look on his face as the counter in front of him had a gaping whole in it. He looked down and there he saw him. Takuya Cougar now had the man's fist trapped in the grasp of his Shell Bullet. Takuya's whole arm was encased in a tri-colored metallic alloy that looked fierce.

"Seriously did you have to hit try to hit her with me sitting right there? I didn't even want to get involved but come on you're fucking huge dude. You're like a corn fed ox or something from the country and that girl is probably like 80 pounds. Get a grip!!!"Takuya pushed forward with his Shell Bullet sending the big oaf stumbling backward and to the floor. Takuya turned around and took some silvae out of his pocket putting it on counter.

"Sorry about the counter but I can only pay for the..."He was cut off as the oaf was now on his feet and had grabbed a barstool. He was preparing to break it on Takuya, but that was a mistake.

"SHOCKING FIRST BULLET!!!!"The curved fin on the Shell Bullet began to break apart shooting off some sort of green substance that propelled Takuya forward as he drove his fist through the barstool towards the man's fat fleshy face. The force of the blow sent the big man upward through the roof of the saloon and into the street. 

"God damnit...RADICAL GOOD SPEED!!!"Takuya's legs became encased in armor with little jets on them. He looked at the damage he caused he had to get the hell out of here before anymore damage was done.

"Sorry about the bar gotta go!!!"The jets propelled him out the door and into the street. He needed to run and it didn't matter where as long as he didn't get caught.


----------



## Laix (May 23, 2011)

*Luna*

"Oh, you're father is in the goverment here? I'm sure he's a super-big-posh guy like everyone else!" she smiled before taking a few steps towards the main street. She glanced over her shoulder to see the male talking again.

*"So anyway, want me to show you around the city? For a little Silverite, I'll give you the grand tour!"

*Luna seemed offended at the idea of paying for a tour, and instantly turned around as she shook her head. "*No*! I'm not paying you anything! Nothing at all!" she yelled, but it wasn't that loud due to her sweet, soft innocent voice. It sounded like a whisper was etched in her yell. 

"I'll still take the tour though ... I'm just not paying!"

*Colbin Lovelle*
_Just everyday shit._

Colbin was strolling down the street known as the "party district", mostly for it's large amount of nightclubs. Now, why was this young SEEDS member walking down such an innapropiate street? Especially for his age? 

Looking for a _certain_ Private of the RLA.

See, when nothing seemed to be going on with the Calamity Starr organisation, Lady Heleane would often send them off to go and pick up minor criminals commiting silly offences. This said Private had been reported to have been causing disturbances down this street, so Colbin was sent to investigate.

"It's like these guys never learn," he sighed as she kept walked down the street with his sword held over his shoulder, and his other hand shoved in his pocket. Such a ... _casual_ walk for someone who was far from that.

It was only minutes before Colbin saw a kid with a sort of armor around his legs running down the street at an interesting rate of speed. Just what was he playing at?

*"Stop right there!"*


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2011)

*Takuya Cougar| Enemy?*

*"Stop right there!"*

Takuya knew he had really stepped into it when he heard someone calling after him. He looked for the origin of the voice, it was a kid who looked to be around the same age as himself wearing some kind of modified army uniform. It looked casual and lax but the sword he held over his shoulder didn't make Takuya any less wary. Takuya reversed the propulsion on his Radical Good Speed which caused him to stop in his tracks. And stared down the kid who had called out to him.

"What can I do for you? I'm in a rush and don't have a lot of time to play around kid? I'm a courier and I have a package to deliver."Takuya had been in situations like this before. Lying was the best way to get out of it. He didn't need to get arrested or draw anymore attention to himself. Still there was something about this boy in front of him, something he didn't like about him. He couldn't explain it but he felt as though he was looking at someone he hated which was weird because he never met the kid. Maybe it was because of his somewhat regal dispositon, or the way the kid looked, or maybe he did something in a past life but Takuya felt like he was looking at an enemy.

He was ready to call out the Shell Bullet if things got hairy but he was going to do his best to keep his composure.


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2011)

* Sora Hanzou *

_ The Boyish Girl _​
_ ?My lord Hanzou..It is morning??_ 

Sora woke up to the sound of one of the maids of the house hold, her body felt heavy from the long night last night as she got up pushing the covers off her body. She opened the blinds to the morning sun and smiled, it was so nice today. She looked over at her desk as she took note of the red marker circle that was on her white calendar?

She then heard the door open, she did not care as she was dressed in her  boyish night outfit, but she turned around to see who it was?

It was one of her maids, Lucy?

She smiled, ?My lady, you seem to be needing more sleep?? Lucy took note as she placed the tea tray she was carrying down and walked up to Sora. Lucy was truthfully the only one that knew that Sora was a female, next to the family elders, her mother, and her father. Other than that, she was the man of the household. The next in line for greatness?

Sora shook her head, ?There is no need for sleep, school is today??

Lucy smiled, ?But you riddled with sleep my young lady, you must sleep??

Sora frowned, ?Lucy as I said before, there is no time to rest?I can do that when I die.? Sora then proceeded to her closet with Lucy right next to her. Lucy opened the closet door  and then frowned at the choices

?I wish they would give you more of a sense of femality.? Lucy said as she took one of the clothes of the rack and placed it against Sora body, ?A girl should look good for her first day..Hehe~?

Sora rolled her eyes, ?Remember who I am Lucy?I am Sora Hanzou?I am neither man or female?I am the head of this house hold that is what definds me..?

Lucy sighed as she picked out another outfit, ?And that is what makes me so sad..?


----------



## Laix (May 23, 2011)

*Colbin Lovelle*
_You're funny ...!

_
"Oh you're so funny little guy!" he chuckled as he gave a sarcastic look to the boy. They was roughly the same height, and both had a similar build. Colbin wasn't afraid of the cocky guy.
"See this here?" Colbin tapped the silver badge on his chest that said "SEEDS" in gold italics, while the number "45" was printed underneath. "SEEDS member number 45, and that's all you need to know. If you don't slow down and get rid of the attitude fella', I'mma have you arrested." 

Ah it was so fun playing these games.

Colbin gave the sword on his shoulder a twirl, with just that blade saying that he was in SEEDS. The RLA wore modern, metallic suits with yellow, blue and silver themes along with matching helmets while the SEEDS had their faces exposed, and the outfits weren't metallic. They were more traditional army wear, but still had that silver, blue and yellow motif.

"Oh, and _don't_ call me a kid."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2011)

*Takuya Cougar| SEEDS?*

Takuya looked intently at Colbin's badge that he seemed oh so proud of. Like that little badge should give him authority over Takuya in anyway shape or fashion. He hated authority with a passion and this kid was really rubbing him the wrong way. Calling him little guy despite the fact they were basically the same age going by appearances. Takuya lived on the streets and the only way you got the respect this kid was looking for was by putting up or shutting up.

"Sorry bud I've never heard of this SEEDS thing. I know the RLA and those guys are assholes. Anyway like I said kid I'm working and I have a delivery to make. Some of us have real jobs instead of pretending to be police. So what do you want"? Takuya crossed his arms and tapped his foot on the ground impatiently as this kid was getting on last nerve.

"I've already punched one guy through a roof today and I'm not afraid to do it again kid. Go play pretend police officer or SEEDS or whatever with someone else more your level. I really don't have the time for this!!!"


----------



## Laix (May 24, 2011)

*Colbin Lovelle*
_Kid's games_

"Sorry bud. I've never heard of this SEEDS thing. I know the RLA and those guys are assholes," Takuya began, with Colbin giving off a look that questioned if he was being serious. "Anyway, like I said kid I'm working and I have a delivery to make. Some of us have real jobs instead of pretending to be police. So, what do you want?" The boy who seemed to be brave yet oblivious crossed his arms and began tapping his foot impatiently.

"I've already punched one guy through a roof today, and I'm not afraid to do it again kid. Go play pretend police officer or SEEDS or whatever with someone else more your level. I really don't have time for this!!!"

Colbin couldn't help but snigger. Was he for real? Did he now know who SEEDS were? It was obvious as most of his argument would be thrown out the window if he did.

"Okay fella' a couple of things," he began, trying to contain his laughter. This guy was a joke! 
"Pretend police officer? Our job is_ far_ from that. We're the ones who stop you all from being devoured by multi-headed aliens!" Nice, a reference to something that has little to do with what SEEDS actually do. But whatever.

"Secondly-- Someone else more my level? Why thank you, if that was true I'd probably go for one of the more older guys, but I'm stuck dealing with hoodrats who can't keep their mouth closed." His lips began to curve into a smug grin with a glint in his eye.

"And thirdly ..." Colbin pulled his sword from over his shoulder before placing it directly across the boy's shoulder, pressing against his neck. "You say you don't have time? Then why are you still here?"


----------



## Kinzey (May 25, 2011)

*[Orrin]*

Orrin blinked a few times, rapidly, before saying slowly *"S...sure"*. He would have no qualms about stealing this conceited girl's money. She wouldn't even offer _him _a few coins, and he was obviously a, a...a ragamuffin! Cheap jerk...

He nodded, keeping his cool and said afirmitively *"Right! Okay, let's go! Umm...where would you like to go first? The goverment buildings? An inn? The shopping district? The Academies? The mage's guild?" *He always asked this question first, as it was helpful in determining what and who he was dealing with. A high-class diplomat, a fortune-seeking adventurer, a simple tourist, a rearching scholar, or a traveling mage, respectively. It was never that clear-cut, of course, but it was a good determinant.


----------



## Laix (May 31, 2011)

*Luna*

Luna was set to go when Orrin began to speak. 
"Right! Okay, let's go! Umm ... where would you like to go first? The goverment's buildings? An inn? The shopping district? The academies? The mage's guild?" 

Luna was overwhelmed by the amount of places available, but soon came to a decision. "Wow, there is a lot of places to go, isn't there? I'll say ... the shopping district! I need to get some honeymuse bubblegum!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2011)

*Takuya Cougar
*
Takuya sat there scratching his head as Colbin began to chastise him for looking down on SEEDS.

"Pretend police officer? Our job is_ far_ from that. We're the ones who stop you all from being devoured by multi-headed aliens!" 

Takuya had no idea what this kid was talking about with multi-headed aliens and protecting him and the rest of the country from this. Takuya knew if a multi-headed came at him he would just give him a taste of the Shell Bullet just like he was about to do with this kid.


"Secondly-- Someone else more my level? Why thank you, if that was true I'd probably go for one of the more older guys, but I'm stuck dealing with hoodrats who can't keep their mouth closed." His lips began to curve into a smug grin with a glint in his eye.

Hoodrat...Takuya was going to unload on this guy at any moment. He wasn't a hoodrat he was a street rat and there was an inherent difference to him. One meant he just preyed on the neighborhood and the other meant he lived on the streets, and Takuya Cougar preyed on no one. 

"And thirdly ..." Colbin pulled his sword from over his shoulder before placing it directly across the boy's shoulder, pressing against his neck. "You say you don't have time? Then why are you still here?"[/QUOTE]

The kid put his sword on Takuya like he wanted to do something. Takuya knew what was going to happen, what he had to do. He was going to take pleasure in this. He reversed the propulsion on Radical Good Speed the jets blew him backward away from Colbin. He held his arm above his head as the ground around him began to break apart into wisps of a rainbowish light. He was breaking down the matter around him. His arm became encased in a metallic alloy that had a orange,yellow, and red motif. There was a fin that jutted out from his shoulder, this thing on his arm was the Shell Bullet. The pride of his Alter Magic.

"Firstly you could be some kind of noble and I wouldn't care I'm still going to kick your ass."Takuya held his arm forward clenching his metal hand into a fist.

"Secondly I prefer street rat, I live on the streets and I have to be resourceful in taking care of myself. No one wipes my ass for me."

"Thirdly... I don't have a third point I'm just going to smash through you."Takuya punched the ground with his metal fist, the force of the blow sent him flying upward in the air at least 20 feet as he was aiming to come down fist first. Using the air he gained as momentum to bring down on Colbin.


----------

